
Google warns Bluetooth Titan security keys can be hijacked by nearby hackers - dagenix
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/google-warns-bluetooth-titan-security-keys-can-be-hijacked-by-nearby-hackers/
======
wahern
While the bluetooth stack on the Titan is probably well written, that's not
the case more generally. Clearly even Google couldn't get it right the first
time around, and they were merely tasked with implementing the simplest
possible mode of the protocol. I wouldn't enable bluetooth on my smartphone or
laptop while in public. Bluetooth driver stacks receive less attention than
cellular comms or WiFi stacks, and those are already bug ridden nightmares.

------
nokya
Anyone would care to explain the error?

I read the description of the incident on Google's online security blog
([https://security.googleblog.com/2019/05/titan-keys-
update.ht...](https://security.googleblog.com/2019/05/titan-keys-update.html))
but the article only mentions the flaw was "due to a configuration error"...

